# LR Roasty Taste



## Dunk (Mar 26, 2015)

Has anyone ever had roasty flavours from the LR? / what am i doing wrong?!?!

Getting this a lot even though my number and time seem kinda right. Is the usually a sign of over extraction or potentially an under developed roast?

in general 17.5g-36-4, PI 7-10, 0 total time around 45-50s.

Also getting significant spot and bits in the crema though not sure if that is a sign of anything at all.


----------

